# Privacy Fences and Pavers



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

We just picked up a paver crew, so anyone that needs patios, walks, walls or whatnot, let me know. As before, special pricing on privacy fences for forum members and you get to help Midnight Run pay for his fishing addiction!



First new fence gets a $50 donation to PRFA reefs.


----------

